# Key West sharking?



## The Shark Book (Sep 6, 2016)

Are there any shots at good sharks in Key West? Talking big hammers or bulls from the beach. 
Havent seen much coming from here but I don't see why there wouldn't be any. Just wanted to know if I'd have luck going here, or if it would be more worth my time to fish elsewhere. 

Drew


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm up in Orlando, but here's some information I found.

http://www.bestfloridakeysfishing.com/edfishingreport.htm

Not sure how old this info is.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

That's pretty good info. I've fished most of those places plus the islands at the far East end of south Roosevelt. Some fun bonnet head sharks there. Heading back at the end of May can't wait pretty nasty winter here.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I can't seem to get past Ricks and Sloppy Joes to fish! :fishing:


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Big hammers & Equipment such kind of thing can be get from nearest shop and store at Key West. So find a shop or store.


Thanks, Check my home page.
Miami affordable Shared Charters


----------

